# Is divorcing sometimes better?



## Nighthawk4 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I know people usually say that divorce is really bad/stressful for kids, but does anyone think that it is sometimes better for them? My husband and I have been arguing a lot lately about lots of things (parenting differences, income, jobs, responsibility, etc.) We have four kids, but the older two kids are 13 & 14, and they have both asked me why we don't just get divorced. Do you think it is ever better for the kids that way?


----------



## alg1208 (Jul 29, 2011)

I guess it really depends on how bad things are at home. You don't want to be bad role models for your kids. Either way there's going to be a bad example set. If you divorce it teaches them that divorce is an easy way to solve your problems. If you don't, and you don't get help, you teach them that its ok to fight and argue all the time. Have you guys tried counseling or anything? 

In my opinion divorce should always be a last resort. If you've tried working it out, you've gone to counselling, you've tried talking it out together, etc...and still nothing is working...then maybe it's what is right. If you just fight a lot and divorce is the first thing that comes to mind then no...I don't think it's better for anyone.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I think divorce is something that should be considered after all other things have been tried to salvage it. That is unless there is abuse, then IMO thats a pretty clear indication it needs to come to an end. 

Also another question you might want to ask yourself is, Is it better for you and your kids to come from a broken home, or to remain in one? 

Remember too, kids learn what they see and hear in their home environment.


----------

